# How long does ich last?



## kurt (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi, I found Ich in my Raphael Catfish since last Sunday, and I have medicating half a dose of my brand (Wardley) since that day. Since yesterday, I stopped medicating and I saw today my catfish has no longer spots. But I have also heard that there is a phase in which there are no visible spots and Ich may attack later. Should I continue to medicate?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

there are 4 parts of the ich life cycle.When ich is visible on the fish it is immune. then it falls to the ground, where it is also immune. then it hatches into tomites, this is when it is vulnerable. the life cycle is temperature dependant, so I woul dincrease the temp to 82ish degrees, which the rapheal catfish doesnt mind, they like slightly more tropical temps. the increased temp will speed up the cycle to the tomite stage, where they are killed. so right now thye may be in the immune cyst stage in the gravel. you can vacuum the cysts out.

so you have been medicating for 6 days? the ich cycle lasts 12-16 days, the tomite stage is like 3ish days. since rapheals are a scaleless fish, they may be stressed by the ich medication. i would continue medicating with the increased temperature.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The lifecycle of ich is temperature dependent. At 70 degrees and up it can take 3 to 4 days while it could take 5 weeks at temps in the lower 50s. The parasite becomes dormant at low temps.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

85 degrees is when the free swimming stage of ich dies


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes, always continue to treat 3 to 4 days after all signs of ich are gone. and be sure to vaccum the substrate!


----------

